# The most extreme mini-ITX gaming rig you've ever seen - MAX11Lv3



## miahallen (Nov 13, 2011)

*I just finished a build I've been working on for a customer.  He requested a system to fulfill these requirements.

small
lightweight
very powerful
unique
cutting edge gaming performance

If you like what you see here, be sure to check out the full build log for details 

This is what the layout looks like prior to putting in the optical drive tray....it's a really tight squeeze!







And here are the final shots of the system.  The customer is planning to replace the feet with something a bit more athetically pleasing once he finds something he likes.


























I welcome your comments and criticisms *


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome, love the carbon parts and the way the card is fitted/cooled.


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 13, 2011)

Not a fan on the carbon fiber on this but dang that's a tight squeze nicely done, I like the GPU block being external/fitted aswell.


----------



## Huddo93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Absolutely mad custom build mate  awesome work! very creative and very unique


----------



## r9 (Nov 13, 2011)

That is one beautifully packed machine.


----------



## N-Gen (Nov 13, 2011)

That's a sweet looking little thing, not the mention the cooling solution for that size.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 13, 2011)

checked his worklog. its really awesome. this guy is awesome.


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 13, 2011)

I stand amazed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 13, 2011)

Does the psu not need screws in the back, there is none in these pics.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 13, 2011)

Holy crapola! That's some serious mini itx goodness. Someone get me a towel .....


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 13, 2011)

tigger said:


> Does the psu not need screws in the back, there is none in these pics.



I reckon he's just made them hidden, has the skill to do it.


What I want to know is, how did you go about plugging everything in?

Did you have to install the most of the components/cables and then build the case around?


Because I'm already dreading trying to get a silver arrow + motherboard into my mid tower


----------



## miahallen (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone 



tigger said:


> Does the psu not need screws in the back, there is none in these pics.


No, they are not needed....which is good because the holes in the back plate did not line up well enough to be used.  It'd make more sense if you saw how the PSU was attached internally (check the build log).



pantherx12 said:


> I reckon he's just made them hidden, has the skill to do it.
> 
> 
> What I want to know is, how did you go about plugging everything in?
> ...


   That was one of the most difficult aspects of this build.  And it was important as the customer does plan to actually use this as an operational rig.  So getting a methodology down for assembly/disassembly was important.  It's tough to explain too, but in the first update of the build log you can see the frame broken down to the most basic pieces, the front bottom and back, in a U shape.  In order to get the motherboard tray I built, and the rad & bracket in, the front and rear have to be flexed apart.  Beyond that, I'd have to show you, but that should be a good enough hint for you to imagine the rest.......suffice it to say, it was a royal PITA


----------



## white phantom (Nov 13, 2011)

geeeezzz!

Thats things more powerful than my desktop and takes up less than a quarter of the space  mad stuff very nice mate must have some patience to sit and work that out nice one


----------



## miahallen (Nov 15, 2011)

white phantom said:


> geeeezzz!
> 
> *Thats things more powerful than my desktop and takes up less than a quarter of the space*  mad stuff very nice mate must have some patience to sit and work that out nice one



  That was the goal, and I think I nailed it....thanks for the comment


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 15, 2011)

would be cooler if the gpu block was visible when standing up though. waste of a nice looking block


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's sexy... I want one


----------



## Jetster (Nov 15, 2011)

That is crazy


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 15, 2011)

The moment I saw the PSU/radiator combination, I was like OH HELL NO HE DIDN'T! I'm usually not impressed by project logs, but this one blew me out of the water. Awesome job Miah.


----------



## vladmire (Nov 26, 2011)

this just make my day! im going for this.. hahaha...


----------



## xxdozer32 (Dec 4, 2011)

I AM IN F***ING AWE! wowowowowowo sooooooo amazing, id love to carry that rig around with me and have peoples jaws dropping...great work!


----------



## DaC (Dec 4, 2011)

Tell him to search for a audio spike set to replace the feet
like these: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003BFTHRI/?tag=tec06d-20

there are quite some very beautiful and expensive if you search the net... 
Impressive built!


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 4, 2011)

Kantastic said:


> The moment I saw the PSU/radiator combination, I was like OH HELL NO HE DIDN'T! I'm usually not impressed by project logs, but this one blew me out of the water. Awesome job Miah.








The idea is great although I'd of had fans in the opposite direction, hot air from CPU/GPU blowing directly onto the heatsinks in the psu seems like a bad plan to me, as then that hot air then goes into the case XD


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 4, 2011)

Although, at least he picked good fans to utilize the idea, panther.


----------



## pantherx12 (Dec 4, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Although, at least he picked good fans to utilize the idea, panther.



True true, I think everyone knows how much I recommend them for heatsink/radiator use


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2011)

Amazing work!


----------



## Jegergrim (Dec 4, 2011)

God damnit, I want one for christmas xD. Amazing build, great job!


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 4, 2011)

Did individually sleeving the cables help or hinder the packing process?  It looks like it would have made it more of a PITA versus one sleeve over the whole thing; especially on the 24 pin.

One man's opinion; it's a sweet little build.


----------

